# Briggs 24hp Intek twin oil leak



## eggman57 (Jul 15, 2011)

Greetings small engine Gurus,
Shorty after my 1 year warranty had expired I took my mower in because it was running very rough and loosing power. Ultimately it was a bad coil and the backfiring cracked the piston. Now I have an oil leak somewhere around that piston. I changed the head gasket but that did not resolve the problem. Also, it doesn't leak till it gets hot. Question: What is the possibility that the block is cracked? The oil drips from the bottom of the 1st cooling fin closest to the head gasket; above the level of the crankcase gasket.


----------

